# How Can I Hang Plastic Sheets Without Ripping?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If you don't want the tape to show as much, the double-sided is good.

I use black duct tape, but that's for black plastic, so you can't really see it in the lighting.

If no one is going to be messing with it, you could still do thumbtacks, but use a whole lot more than you would think it would take, like every 6 inches or so, tack it. That distributes the weight of the tablecloth more evenly instead of just a couple of tacks taking the entire weight so it won't sag and rip under it's own weight. 

It may still rip if pulled on no matter what mounting method you use, but that's more because the plastic is so thin and not much you can do about that.


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

Tape works good if it will apply well.. i always used thumbtacks and told people dont pull the walls!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I covered my whole hallway and a huge wall with plastic, used painter's tape - the blue masking tape that comes off easily. I pretty much made a solid line of curls across the top, that and the static between the plastic & wall has held it for over a week so far.


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

We've used the 3M Command Adhesive strips to hang Scene Setters, which is essentially a printed tablecloth material. It stays up and comes down pretty easily. I don't recommend using it on a glossy painted surface.


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

I've had luck using thumbtacks after reinforcing the plastic with a short piece of clear shipping tape folded over the edge.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm a big believer in velcro tapes or dots, and (so far) they have never pulled off the surface of anything I put them on.


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

We use that sticky stuff that you put posters up with - can't think of the name of it, but it's sold in the stationery section. (ours is white, but someone called it "blue tac") It's great to hold up scene setters etc., just stick a bunch of dabs on the wall and press the plastic into it.


----------



## Bobbi looks (Oct 7, 2019)

The Amazing K said:


> I'm hanging an awesome plastic table cover that's clear with black skulls and skeletal hands all over it behind a dancing platform, BUT what can I hang it with to keep it from ripping off easily. Thumbtacks-obviously not. Heavy duty double sided tape?


I am doing something similar and im going to reinforce mine with paper but if it was clear I would use clear reinforcement plastic and staple them together then double side tape it on to the wall


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

I use command strips. picture hanging strips. that way I can reuse the same attachment points for next year with minimal effort and wear.
they come in black or white and work great for banners, photos, sheets, and more.

*


https://tinyurl.com/y5m7ce27


*


----------

